# Problems with WIRELESS connection [Arris DG860A]



## GCE (Jun 21, 2013)

*Be prepared for wall of text... please take the time to read if you can help me! The reason I mention so many things, is just that I want to be as detailed as possible for you.*

Ok, here is the situation...

Recently got my modem upgraded
(Old was was VERY terrible and apparently it was unable to handle the speeds and was no longer supported... it was capped at 8mb DL/ half mb Upload)

The new modem is fantastic, I no longer get disconnects, or very very rarely. 

The problem is, it seems to have issues holding WIRELESS connectivity. Meaning, once in a while, my wireless devices that are connected will stall, or have huge lag spikes (especially when playing online games). Another example, is if I try to browse a site, it won't load, and I will get the google chrome messages like "OOPS unable to connect"

HOWEVER, the PC connected to ethernet remains normal.. no issues...

Now, I have already contacted my ISP, they checked wiring, made sure nothing was wrong, checked connectivity, even assured me that the modem/router (Arris which has a built in router) settings were fine...

:huh:I don't think they are for some reason. You see, I play an online game that kind of requires me to be stable at all times. I only really get to play between 7pm to midnight, and it's just really frustrating for me to play with others because I myself can ruin the game for them:hide:

Now, when I play at a friends house, and bring my own laptop, he also and always plays wireless and he does not have any lag spikes at all... he has the same speeds as I do (15mb download, 1mb upload) I guess that is not the best, but its ENOUGH for the game we play.

I think I can try to simplify it better if I also post pictures, maybe the settings need to be changed.

Current set up and specs:
Just a basic home network... no bridging or anything, no business affiliated things or no need to share and transfer files with one another.
I have only 4 wireless devices, a phone, a tablet, console and my laptop. My console is the only one that uses 802.11.g (I only enable it on my router when I use the console, since my phone and tablet use 802.11n)

Laptop: Windows 7, Realtek RTL8191SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC

I am still certain it has something to do with my wireless settings which I don't want to mess around with until someone can guide me, or convince me "it's safe to do this/that etc."

Lets start with the pictures of some current settings that I prioritize.
(Please ask for a setting that you don't see or would like to know if I have it)

*If you check picture 2, what I meant about the red text is that, does "Bridging" mean if the router is disabled and you use your "own retail" connected router? If so, then ignore that picture if I'm correct.
If you check Picture 3 I was told that the first 3 settings can actually interfere, and the odds are better if they are turned off apparently... however, those 3 settings that are ENABLED and labeled "PASSTHROUGH" I have no idea about those.* 


_Is it safe to turn them all off? Will wireless connection still work if they are off? Will my ISP be able to configure my router settings from their end?_ 

(The reason I ask if it's safe to turn off, is because one time as the cable guy left, I had a talk with tech support, and short story, they were able to change settings FROM THEIR end... All they did was restore it to factory settings, put my original SSID and password back.)
The reason I called them was because, yeah you guessed, I was kind of messing around with the settings :angelI do not remember which one) but they were able to bring it back up from their side! Which I don't mind, it may be useful considering I do not have access to the host where the modem is at certain times. I live with others.

*Also, regarding the PORTS for my game, I already always set it up, even when my IP changes during a modem restart, I always fix them... *

HOWEVER, THESE 3 ports for some reason, are ALWAYS unable to be forwarded! 
2099 TCP, 5223 TCP, 5222 TCP

Yes I have double checked the way I type them in, I made sure that everything is correct, for some reason it won't allow me to forward them. I CAN however forward the 5 other ports needed for the game. 
(Which are: 5000 - 5500 UDP, 8393 - 8400 TCP, 80 TCP, 443 TCP, 8088... if you know what game I'm playing, you should know how annoying it is for these lag spikes to occur:banghead

Anyways, if anyone can figure something out, I would appreciate it! :grin:


----------



## GCE (Jun 21, 2013)

Sorry, for some reason I am unable to edit. I believe it is because the thread has been moved, so forgive me for double post...

I just wanted to mention something about the FIRST picture..

I do not know what 

*Beacon Interval
RTS Threshold*


are exactly... Please let me know if these numbers need to be increased or something.

What about "Guard Interval" and "Channel Bandwidth"? is it possible those need to be set differently?

Same goes for MCS (it is set to Auto) I've only done research and anything with "auto" can cause interruptions, but then again, I don't know a thing about what MCS means.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Download and run this program inSSIDer for Home – Discover The Wi-Fi Around You | MetaGeek

When it has booted up, click on Networks and wait until the graph on the right side has gone all the way to the left then post a snip of its output.


----------



## GCE (Jun 21, 2013)

Tomken15 said:


> Download and run this program inSSIDer for Home – Discover The Wi-Fi Around You | MetaGeek
> 
> When it has booted up, click on Networks and wait until the graph on the right side has gone all the way to the left then post a snip of its output.


Don't know if it was what you wanted, I'm going to check back here later on tonight probably. 

I actually had a disconnect but I didn't for a while... strange, but yeah here you go.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks, but blocking out the details only hinders.

From what I can see, your SSID is Willy's on channel 11 with a signal strength of -53dBm which is good, with TommyHome just being far enough away from you not to cause any interference, but see if changing to channel 1 gives any improvement.


----------



## GCE (Jun 21, 2013)

Tomken15 said:


> Thanks, but blocking out the details only hinders.
> 
> From what I can see, your SSID is Willy's on channel 11 with a signal strength of -53dBm which is good, with TommyHome just being far enough away from you not to cause any interference, but see if changing to channel 1 gives any improvement.


I do switch channels from time to time, usually whatever insidder's best score gives me, I leave it on there. I did just switch but I still had a few issues from ONE game... I was only gonna block the mac addresses 
(but I guess I blanked the wrong one out:facepalm:, my fault... since you've seen it already... guess I can't delete it but oh well, I just found out it doesn't really mean anything to attempting attackers anyway)
cause it I don't think it's necessary.. if you need it for something,well there it is:thumb:

Here is my connection on channel 1... as usual, probably the best connectivity compared to everyone else. Though the signal did look like it dropped based on the little graph on the top right...

Might have been because I just changed the channel though, but who knows.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

1. Enable the firewall and DOS protection.
2. Your wireless signal is ok and channel.
3. Name of game you are playing don't have a crystal ball I am afraid.
4. Post a screenshot of the rsults of a speedtest please from link below:
Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test
5. The computer hosting the game should be assigned a static IP address lets see an *ipconfig /all *from the probmatic computer.
6. Lets see a screenshot of the portforwarding rules also.
Your upload looks a little low the speedtest will confirm it for us.

Also please confirm that when you are just browsing and doing no gaming or streaming at all you have no disconnects or do you?


----------



## GCE (Jun 21, 2013)

TheCyberMan said:


> 1. Enable the firewall and DOS protection.
> 2. Your wireless signal is ok and channel.
> 3. Name of game you are playing don't have a crystal ball I am afraid.
> 4. Post a screenshot of the rsults of a speedtest please from link below:
> ...


The game I am playing is League of Legends, and I just came from a friends house and never had a problem, I was 100% wireless and was playing for 2-3 hours. 










The upload is low, but I don't think it can cause that much lag spikes in a game... I told my friend if he can tell me his, and he got the same, except his upload is exactly 1mb... still, sometimes if I keep doing speed tests, I can probably have that show up... 

Since I am TWC, I'm certain it is not static, even on my settings it says Dynamic... Apparently we are not allowed static IP's in our residence..


I will post a pic of the ports. I am unable to port forward 
5223 TCP - PVP.Net 
5222 TCP - PVP.Net

for some reason... I will post a picture of what I get when I try to forward it as well...
..
..
..

I will also post a pic of what ipconfig /all
There is nothing else to be shown at the bottom. 

It just says C:\User etc, after "autoconfiguration : enabled"
though I don't know what that means, I don't know what "Tunnel Adapter" is either...

Hope I posted all the info I could


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

1. You need to assign a static IP address to the computer that is hosting the league of legends game you are using DHCP from the *ipconfig /all

*In order for portforwarding to work you need to have a static IP address assigned to the computer as using DHCP can fail if another computer connects to the network it can be assigned the 192.168.0.6 IP address and portforward fails as no league of legends game or ports are found to be listening.

To fix this log into the arris and find the dhcp server check the manual for how to.
Look at the DHCP server start and end addresses make a note of them.

An example below is of DHCP server start and end addresses yours maybe different.

*DHCP start IP address:* 192.168.0.2
*DHCP end IP address: *192.168.0.50

On the computer you would assign an IP address outside of this scope example 192.168.0.51 or above.

If the DHCP scope is 192.168.0.2 to 192.168.0.254 you would change the end address to 192.168.0.250 for example and then set a static IP address of 192.168.0.251 or above.

Once you have checked the scope you can assign the static IP address on the computer itself.

To assign a static IP address on computer do the following:

Go to start>control panel>network and sharing centre>change adapter settings:

Right click *Wireless Network Connection *
Choose *Properties
*Highlight *Internet Protocol Version (TCPIPv4)
*Choose *Properties
*Select *Use the following IP address:
*Enter:
*IP address: *192.168.0.51(your scope maybe different from my example)#
*Subnet mask: *255.255.255.0
*Default gateway: *192.168.0.1

Select *Use the following DNS server addresses:
*Enter:
*Preferred DNS: *209.18.47.61
*Alternate DNS: *209.18.47.62

Click ok and ok again and restart computer.

Navigate to your router IP address 192.168.0.1 and login using username and password and go to virtual servers page:

Edit each of the rules and change the IP address to 192.168.0.51(yours maybe different) click apply or save.

Add a rule with the name or description of PVP2 and enter TCP 5222 to 5222 for external and internal ports and 192.168.0.51 for IP address click apply or save.

Add a rule with the name or description of PVP3 and enter TCP 5223 to 5223 for external and internal ports and 192.168.0.51 for IP address click apply or save.

Add a rule with the name or description of LOL and enter TCP 8393 to 8400 for external and internal ports and 192.168.0.51 for IP address click apply or save.

Add a rule with the name or description of Spectator and enter TCP 8088 for external and internal ports and 192.168.0.51 for IP address and click apply or save.

Re-boot router.

Powercycle all devices including computers.

Wait for 2 minutes.

Power on modem/router and wait for lights to stabilize.
Power on computer and wait until fully started and test game again.


----------



## GCE (Jun 21, 2013)

TheCyberMan said:


> 1. You need to assign a static IP address to the computer that is hosting the league of legends game you are using DHCP from the *ipconfig /all
> 
> *In order for portforwarding to work you need to have a static IP address assigned to the computer as using DHCP can fail if another computer connects to the network it can be assigned the 192.168.0.6 IP address and portforward fails as no league of legends game or ports are found to be listening.
> 
> ...


I have done as told, though I have not tested the game yet because there was a problem.

I did as you said, and you can view the picture. I changed (lowered 192.168.0.XXX to* "50"*) the "End IP Address" on the DHCP server settings, and made my adapter settings to 192.168.0.51
(I figured I probably would never have over 200 people in my house using the internet anyway..)

Now, I WAS able to forward the ports, HOWEVER, I am_ no longer_ able to forward 
"5000 - 5500 UDP - League of Legends Game Client"

but the others worked now... the thing is, the above port is Game Client, I think that may be important but I haven't tested the game yet so, everything I said is pretty pointless until then.

But here is the picture to prove, and to make sure I did everything right. Please let me know if I made any mistakes.

Also, for the *Second Picture* this is the message I receive when I try to forward _"5000 - 5500 UDP - League of Legends Game Client"_

No idea what *"Full Oid" * and those numbers are... but I notice if I remove all ports, I can forward 5000-5500 UDP, FIRST, but then 5222 and 5223 TCP won't work... very strange that they cannot be forwarded at the same time.. (?)

Anyways, I will see how the game works without 5000-5500 UDP port forwarded...

Also, yes, ports were added to the computer, after the restart.


----------



## GCE (Jun 21, 2013)

Unfortunately did not resolve the problem, the lag spikes seems like it even got worst... just when I entered the game my ping spikes and hangs... 

Can you explain to me what "RoutedWithNat" means and what "Bridged" is and if I should try that? Does "Bridged" still mean "wireless"? 

I only ask because as I searched the forum, NAT (something I don't really know about) can interfere and is bad for gaming?


----------

